# Platform Bed



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Initial framing*

Bedroom and bathroom done. I'll start the living room/kitchen remodel in the spring. What to do in the meantime? Make a bed of course.
In my mind… which is where these things always are, the bed will be maple with two large drawers on one side. The head ends will have 3 small cubbies on each side as it is impractical for us to have bedside tables because one side is up against the wall and the other side edges a window. We basically need someplace to put our glasses and watches at bedtime.

A very simple sketch of the side of the bed. The two large squares are drawers and the smaller ones cubbies.









A progression of pictures showing some of the framing. Simply done in spruce. It will be skinned with hard maple. My new favorite wood to work with after making the bathroom fixtures. And it will go well with anything.. like the oak in the bedroom.


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Initial framing*
> 
> Bedroom and bathroom done. I'll start the living room/kitchen remodel in the spring. What to do in the meantime? Make a bed of course.
> In my mind… which is where these things always are, the bed will be maple with two large drawers on one side. The head ends will have 3 small cubbies on each side as it is impractical for us to have bedside tables because one side is up against the wall and the other side edges a window. We basically need someplace to put our glasses and watches at bedtime.
> ...


We are planning to build a platform bed sometime in the (hopefully near) future. We also plan to have underneath storage. I can't figure out how to attach the headboard to the bed though. I'll be anxiously watching your progress to see what you do!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Initial framing*
> 
> Bedroom and bathroom done. I'll start the living room/kitchen remodel in the spring. What to do in the meantime? Make a bed of course.
> In my mind… which is where these things always are, the bed will be maple with two large drawers on one side. The head ends will have 3 small cubbies on each side as it is impractical for us to have bedside tables because one side is up against the wall and the other side edges a window. We basically need someplace to put our glasses and watches at bedtime.
> ...


well dan you have a great start on this, this will be fun, and skinning it with maple, im looking forward to seeing this come together…......grizz


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Initial framing*
> 
> Bedroom and bathroom done. I'll start the living room/kitchen remodel in the spring. What to do in the meantime? Make a bed of course.
> In my mind… which is where these things always are, the bed will be maple with two large drawers on one side. The head ends will have 3 small cubbies on each side as it is impractical for us to have bedside tables because one side is up against the wall and the other side edges a window. We basically need someplace to put our glasses and watches at bedtime.
> ...


Dan, I love platform beds. It will be a real treat to see you make this.
Ellen


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Initial framing*
> 
> Bedroom and bathroom done. I'll start the living room/kitchen remodel in the spring. What to do in the meantime? Make a bed of course.
> In my mind… which is where these things always are, the bed will be maple with two large drawers on one side. The head ends will have 3 small cubbies on each side as it is impractical for us to have bedside tables because one side is up against the wall and the other side edges a window. We basically need someplace to put our glasses and watches at bedtime.
> ...


oooh. looks exciting Daniel. interested to see how you're going to do the drawers.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Initial framing*
> 
> Bedroom and bathroom done. I'll start the living room/kitchen remodel in the spring. What to do in the meantime? Make a bed of course.
> In my mind… which is where these things always are, the bed will be maple with two large drawers on one side. The head ends will have 3 small cubbies on each side as it is impractical for us to have bedside tables because one side is up against the wall and the other side edges a window. We basically need someplace to put our glasses and watches at bedtime.
> ...


Sharon, the drawer box (not the fronts) will be cabinet grade ply. I'll be using a basic lap joint with a ply front then screw the maple fronts to that. Functional, simple, strong. Dovetails are nice but I've little interest in doing them for their looks.

sarahss, I'm still deciding on a headboard. We have a window that comes slightly inside the corner of the bed with a sill that sticks out. I don't know if a headboard will work or not. I'd like one, at least a low own.

I'm on this minimalistic styling thing lately. So this bed will not be very embellished.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Initial framing*
> 
> Bedroom and bathroom done. I'll start the living room/kitchen remodel in the spring. What to do in the meantime? Make a bed of course.
> In my mind… which is where these things always are, the bed will be maple with two large drawers on one side. The head ends will have 3 small cubbies on each side as it is impractical for us to have bedside tables because one side is up against the wall and the other side edges a window. We basically need someplace to put our glasses and watches at bedtime.
> ...


This looks like a good start. It will be interesting to see the finale.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Second day progress*

Design change on the fly. I decided that with our EXTREMELY limited storage space I couldn't waste the space under one side of the bed so I made a long rectangular cubby that will have a door to store… maybe the vacuum cleaner? Not sure yet.

I also decided on one larger drawer instead of two smaller ones. If I had made two they would have been a bit small. One drawer is a bit large but it will be better that way I think.

*The long box like cubby that the door will be added to later.*









*A long view shot of the bed with two sides skinned with hard maple. It was easier to work by raising the side of the bed up a bit.*









*The front with the opening for one drawer and the cubby near the head for glasses, watch, etc. This will eliminate the need for night tables which wouldn't fit well in our room situation. I made the plywood box and inserted it into the opening. The bottom and top edges are trimmed with a small raised molding. The very bottom of the bed that is reset from the rest has a maple board gluing.*









The other two sides of the bet will be against walls so I'll finish them off with a cabinet grade plywood I picked up. and of course I need to decide on a headboard style. Onward!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Second day progress*
> 
> Design change on the fly. I decided that with our EXTREMELY limited storage space I couldn't waste the space under one side of the bed so I made a long rectangular cubby that will have a door to store… maybe the vacuum cleaner? Not sure yet.
> 
> ...


looking real good…i like it..i need to do something like this, but we have plenty of room for side tables, when i built the house i made our bedroom extra large, i like the long cubby, for me it would be a good place to store some guns…i dont like mine out for display really, if we ever had a break in, im sure the guns would be gone …but i really like this…if i do mine i will use heart pine…keep at it dan…grizz


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Second day progress*
> 
> Design change on the fly. I decided that with our EXTREMELY limited storage space I couldn't waste the space under one side of the bed so I made a long rectangular cubby that will have a door to store… maybe the vacuum cleaner? Not sure yet.
> 
> ...


Hey, that's looking great.
Looking forward to the finished project.

Mike in NB


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Second day progress*
> 
> Design change on the fly. I decided that with our EXTREMELY limited storage space I couldn't waste the space under one side of the bed so I made a long rectangular cubby that will have a door to store… maybe the vacuum cleaner? Not sure yet.
> 
> ...


Somehow storing the vacuum cleaner in the bed sounds funny to me….
I know there is a joke in there somewhere????
Looking forward to your next installment.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Second day progress*
> 
> Design change on the fly. I decided that with our EXTREMELY limited storage space I couldn't waste the space under one side of the bed so I made a long rectangular cubby that will have a door to store… maybe the vacuum cleaner? Not sure yet.
> 
> ...


Ha Ellen, It does sound funny doesn't it? Probably a dirty joke in there someplace but I won't go there!

My wife and I each have a closet for clothes. We have a small cellar added when an addition was put on years ago. that is a place for the washer and dryer. that's it. And a small attic over the shop in the garage. A vacuum cleaner has to stand up in the corner of the bedroom. So, in remodeling the house (first the bedroom, then the bathroom, this spring the livingroom/kitchen) I'm claiming every but of possible storage space available.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Second day progress*
> 
> Design change on the fly. I decided that with our EXTREMELY limited storage space I couldn't waste the space under one side of the bed so I made a long rectangular cubby that will have a door to store… maybe the vacuum cleaner? Not sure yet.
> 
> ...


It looks like your project is coming along very well. I was thinking that extra space would be a good place to store extra pillows, blankets and sheets.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Platform part ready for finish*

*Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*

The platform or actually the bed is done. Yet to make is the bed head. I decided to finish the bed, sand and poly it then flip it onto it's side so that I can gain some moving around room in the shop. A bed that is 60"x80" takes up a lot of room. I've been cramped.

I decided to put the bed on roller stands. It made it much better to work on and is sturdy. As you can see the end of the bed has a door on the left corner and the side (that won't be against a wall) has a drawer, and cubby near the head.








.
.
Here is a closer shot of the end door closed and the next picture of it open. Behind the door is a 10"x19" opening that is 80" deep.

















.
.
The drawer and cubby from a head angle. And then the drawer open but from a foot angle. The drawer is 10"x50" wide x 36" deep. I purchased two heavy duty 36" drawer slides from Rockler. They're pretty good. The drawer is heavy, made from 3/4" plywood joined together in 3/4" routed slots made with the router. The sliders move in and out easily with one hand. The drawer opens much wider than this. It comes out to within 1" of he back end.









I will be installing a 1/4" sheet of plywood just slightly above the drawer so that pillows and puffs won't get caught by the top style board when opening the drawer.








.
.
The frame around the platform with ogee edge. You can't see it but there is a 3/4" cove molding under the entire edge of the frame. The frame will stick out about 2-3" all around from the mattress. I have yet to cut the plywood that will cover the top. It won't be installed until we've moved it into the house for weight reasons.









Next, Poly and then on to the headboard.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


Very nice. I can appreciate the weight and the need to be able to move around the shop.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


nice work, you've been busy. looks like that frame will have alot of storage. and akwardly heavy,to move around. but once you put the finish on and move into place thats it. nice job!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm planning on installing four 4" swivel wheels underneath it so that the bed is raised about 1/4" off the floor. Our bedroom size is such that it needs to go against the wall and moving it out once and awhile is important.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


That's a great idea about the wheels, Dan. I wish store bought wooden frames had them (I know those cheap metal frames have them but you can't move them anyway).
The design is really quite interesting. My cats would be in the cubby in a heartbeat!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


this has turned out really great dan, cant wait to see it in place with the bed on it…but dan…the shop floor is looking mighty dusty…your clean up girl must be slacking…lol…......that is what i love about our shops…..there ours, and we can leave it messy or maybe sweep it….our choice…....what color will you stain, or is this going to be clear coated…


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


Grizz…. My shop gets horrible during a build but after each one I do a pretty good cleaning. Starts with a tool pick up and ends with the vac. Over the years though a thin film of dust has settled on everything. Even though I have plenty of air to blow it off a film still sticks. and as i acquire more stuff it's getting cluttered. Almost time to rethink the layout. Some things should be moved for better room and flow and some things could be gotten rid of.

The finish will be clear polyacrylic, sprayed on 3-4 coats. I'm pretty much averse to using stain much. Love the wood the way it is. Just protect it and maybe shine it up a bit. After that I'm done.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


yea dan i dont use stain at all unless a customer ask's, yea i have a film of dust too, but my shop has become full of wood, i have the are open to where my tools are, but areas that use to be open are now full of wood, small pieces to cut offs, i even have tubs that are full…i hope they find good use, if my kids ever get to them, they would probably get tossed…i better set up a will telling them to find a wood worker who will take and use them…but having our shops and letting them get dirt in a build is just great….....i dont have a good sprayer yet, its next on the list..right now all i need is glue and whatever i will use to finish my project with, well ive enjoyed this, cant wait to see the headboard…do you have it designed yet….grizz


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


I already had a 60 gallon 5 hp compressor in the garage below the shop. I plumbed it up to the shop. It's usually overkill for my pin nailer and such. But, when I began researching HVLP spraying I found out that it was what I needed for air. So, all I had to do was purchase a fifty dollar gun and I was in business. 5 minutes of spraying is like 30 minutes of brush time. You can do more with multiple coats because it's so much less tedious. I use polyacrylic and it takes about 30 min to an hour to dry so a few minutes each hour for 3-4 hrs and the thing is done. Then it just cleans up by shooting about a pint of water through the gun out the window. I used to hate finishing now I love it. Makes it nice too because you don't mind doing areas you might have skipped like the backsides of drawers or panels that won't show much because it just takes a minute to add them to the job.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


yep you are right on that, what type of gun did you buy, i have a really small one and the cup is very small, i need something bigger, ive seen folks talk about the sprayer you can get from wood craft, ive seen it, it has the cup on top, gravity feed, and even charles neil has promoted it…so unless i find something else, i might go with that…ive brushed for many years, and am about done with it, even though the poly you use is more expensive, when it comes to clean up..using water goes real fast, its more friendly to our environment and it does put on a good finish…


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


I looked and looked and decided on a couple. One was discontinued and another was perpetually backordered. So, I just went down to Lowes and bought one of their huskeys. So far I've put about 2 quarts of poly through it and it works great. If you've got the high volume of air then you'd save the price of the entire hvlp spray kit. But it takes a big compressor otherwise.

I also put an air gauge (got to keep it about 40psi) and a small water trap right on the gun. I've got a big inline water/oil trap but figured an extra at the gun wouldn't hurt.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


well i just have a small comp…a 4 gallon unite, so i dont have a high volume of air…but my projects as of late are small also..so im goimg to look into it, i do want to use water base finish..paint thinner is getting expensive, use to be about 6 bucks, now its almost 10 for a gallon..ive also been using the spray cans of lacquer…problem with that is the fumes…it makes the whole shop smell when i spray in the winter…so its not a real option …well ill look into it…thanks for the chat here…when will the headboard be done, any idea…ill surly watch for it…how thick is the ice on the lake, do you ever ice fish…i use to when i lived in michigian…shanty fishing, it was great…have a great week dan…


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


An amazing winter Grizz. Two shacks out on the edge. Usually a small city. Thin ice, NO snow on the ground. This is Maine mind you! weather often in the 40's or higher during the day. I've used the snowblower once. Still some left of winter but I don't know. No snow or cold in the near future anyway. I love to fish but pulling a fish out of a hole by a string with your hands in the cold isn't my idea of fishing. To me you need a pole. Ah well some like it anyway.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Platform part ready for finish*
> 
> *Once again, this blog series is a queen size platform bed made of hard maple.*
> 
> ...


Looking better each time.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Starting the bed head*










The bed is done and standing on it's side in the shop so that I can have a little room to move around. Time to start the bed head. The design is that of laminated inlays that alternate between oak and maple. Oak is a wood that when finished naturally isn't all that dark. So, it should make a moderate contrast to the very light maple wood. The design will also feature an arched top on a radius of about 114 inches. So that I should see a drop of about four inches from center to ends of the bed head. This is a simple diagram of what it should look like. The penciled in wood represents oak and the clear sections represent maple.









As you can see it's made up of laminated strips of alternating maple and oak. In the picture at the top it looks narrow but when it's done it will be 61 inches in width, fitted for the queen size planform bed I just finished.
I began by gluing up sections of maple. You can't really see the glue lines here but this large section of maple is really four boards glued together. The grain is horizontal and the oak grain will be vertical. Then I routed the edges smooth and placed a four inch piece of oak in between them.









On each side of the oak are two strips of maple and oak. The ends that represent the posts will also be banded this way.









The design is different but I think that when it's done it will work out quite well and have an affect of some sense of design amidst all of the maple. I had considered a simple maple head board, maybe with raised panels but decided to try this instead.

The ends of the head board gluing up. Tomorrow putting it all together with an MDF backing and then a ton of scraping and sanding before the finish is applied.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Starting the bed head*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking really nice, Dan.
Ellen


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Starting the bed head*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its coming together great dan, i think the raised panels would have looked good, but this design is good to, cant wait to see it in your room ready for some sleep and relaxation…i think a picture of you laying on it reading a wood working book would be the crowning picture…what do you think…lol…......grizz


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Starting the bed head*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha… Me on the bed reading a woodworking book? Maybe but it would be on an iPad. Most of my books are digital now. Bright, large print… great for older eyes. Makes reading pleasurable again.

Thnx!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Bed Head Glue-up and cutting the curve*

Today I finished gluing up the bed head and then set the curve for the top of it. I used the formula you see below to find the radius of the curve. I wanted a drop of 4" on the ends when the bed head is 60" wide. This formula lets you find the radius needed to make the curve.









I took a long section of pine and attached it with a bolt to my table saw. I squared off the bed head with the saw and attached part of my router fence to the end of the stick. I used that to draw the curve, then I rough cut it with the saber saw. Note: you can see the bed standing on edge on the left so that I can have my shop space back.


















Next I attached my bosch router to the fence and trimmed the curve with a 3/4" straight bit. From here I'll either rough an ogee on the top or I might try to cap it with a flat strip or a round over edge. I'm still deciding.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Bed Head Glue-up and cutting the curve*
> 
> Today I finished gluing up the bed head and then set the curve for the top of it. I used the formula you see below to find the radius of the curve. I wanted a drop of 4" on the ends when the bed head is 60" wide. This formula lets you find the radius needed to make the curve.
> 
> ...


wow dan, you really impressed me with all that math…....great job ..this is going to look top notch…nothing like sleeping on your own work…brings a smile at the end of the day that you just dont get from anyone elses work..looks great…grizz


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Finished*

Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
.
.
Casters

















.
.
finished bed head


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


Your headboard looks great. I have some of those casters and they have given me a fair amount of grief. One always seems to get in the locked position no matter how many times I make sure they are all unlocked and ready to roll…..............


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


Red: I've been thinking of taking my grinder and removing the little locking tab. Looks like I'll probably do it as it will only take about 10 minutes.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


I love the style in the headboard. The figuring in the wood just adds so much to your design.
Nice work, Dan.
Ellen


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


Dan: It's looking great. You might want to superglue your locking levers in the unlocked position. They seem to vibrate into the lock mode.

Opening and shutting drawers might do you in.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


lookss great…when does it go in for set up and sleep…


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


Ha, that's another story Grizz. I'm going to screw two 10 ft 2×4's to the bottom and top of the bed as it's on edge to carry it in on our shoulders like a gurney. Gotta wait for my nephew to visit so that he can take one end. No rush, we have a bed now.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


oh i thought you maybe had 2 flat dollies to put5 it on, and wheel it in, but that means your wife would have to be pretty strong to man handle that beast…lol,not likely when do you think he will be around,,


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


Got to go down and up a few stairs getting it in from the shop. It might be a week or two before he gets down here.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


well no bigy, since you have a bed already….maybe while it sits there, you might get some re design ideas…lol…...time to clean up and now what….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


Wow Dan that looks like one killer of a bed,very cool.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


Thanks Jim, We've never had a bed other than a metal frame. I usually work in raised panels but this one was for us so I could take a little liberty and try something different. The space in the bed, i.e. 50" drawer and end cabinet is to try and make up for the extreme lack of storage space in our cottage. As I remodel the entire place I figure that if I build in storage when I can it could help make up for it.
The only other bed I'd made was for my daughter and more traditional.








Someone mentioned to me that the 2×4 framing is overkill, and I agree. 3/4" pine would have been fine but my method isn't much heavier, is strong, and very cost effective as long as you realize that you've got to joint and plane some of the lumber to straighten it.
The entire build was sort of out of my head after thinking about it for awhile. It came out pretty much like I wanted with some needed adjustments as I needed them.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


Like the headboard a lot and the rest looks really good too. Looking forward to seeing it in the room.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

deceiver said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Today I put casters on the bed and sanded and sprayed the headboard with four coats of polyacrylic. The casters are rated at 225 lbs. each. I got the locking ones because they were out of the ones without locks at Lowes. The price was about the same. I'll never be able to get to the locks or need to use them anyway. I put the bed own and it rolled smoothly. It's pretty heavy, must weigh 200-300 lbs I'd guess. The only thing left to do is cut the plywood for the top that will be put on AFTER it gets into the house. I'll post in projects after it's in the house and set up.
> .
> ...


Great job Daniel Thanks for posting this blog.


----------

